# Lacquer/Protective Coating for Jnat Stones



## ms4awd (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone give me some info on what type of lacquer to use? i have read from searching to use walnut lacquer or urushi lacquer. are these the same thing? can anyone point me to where i can order it online and what alternatives can i use? im in an area where ill be hard pressed to find lacquer of this type at any store, only ones i have comw across are, clear lacquer(i think acrylic based) and polyurethane finish for wood(think it is oil based?) cant even seem to find water based clearcoat/poly... Thanks for any info.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 30, 2011)

ms4awd said:


> Can anyone give me some info on what type of lacquer to use? i have read from searching to use walnut lacquer or urushi lacquer. are these the same thing? can anyone point me to where i can order it online and what alternatives can i use? im in an area where ill be hard pressed to find lacquer of this type at any store, only ones i have comw across are, clear lacquer(i think acrylic based) and polyurethane finish for wood(think it is oil based?) cant even seem to find water based clearcoat/poly... Thanks for any info.


 
I believe you mean Cashew lacquer. That is pretty much the same thing as Urushi. That stuff is exceedingly hard to get (at least to Norway). I bought some water based lacquer from 330mate that works very well on my stones. I have used it on everything from Iyoto and Aoto to fine Oohiras and nakayama stones with great success. It dries to a transparent and slightly elastic coat and it is non-toxic. This is what you want. http://cgi.ebay.com/JAPANESE-fully-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item746b5402ce 

DarkHOeK


----------



## heirkb (May 30, 2011)

If you're in Portland, I know where you can get cashew locally (I'm not in Portland myself, though). PM me if you are or if you're making a road trip there.


----------



## SpikeC (May 30, 2011)

Which Portland? And where is it? IMWTK!!


----------



## mainaman (May 30, 2011)

http://www.hyper-cafe.com/html/Category-11-0.html
has all different color variations of cashew lacquer.

I do not like the white stuff from 330 mate, it forms a thin layer and I am not sure it provides enough reinforcement.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 30, 2011)

mainaman said:


> http://www.hyper-cafe.com/html/Category-11-0.html
> has all different color variations of cashew lacquer.
> 
> I do not like the white stuff from 330 mate, it forms a thin layer and I am not sure it provides enough reinforcement.


 
The trick is to thin the lacquer with water with one part lacquer to three parts of water and add 4-5 layers, one after the previous layer has dried completely. If I want really strong reinforcement I use a layer of rice paper or fiber paper between layer one and two. I haven't seen it come off yet...

DarkHOeK


----------



## mainaman (May 30, 2011)

i tried it and really did not like how it works, to me cashew just feels more sturdy.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 30, 2011)

I would probably use cashew lacquer myselffor some of my rocks if I could get hold of it, but it can't be shipped due to its high flammability. Silly, really.

DarkHOeK


----------



## mainaman (May 30, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> I would probably use cashew lacquer myselffor some of my rocks if I could get hold of it, but it can't be shipped due to its high flammability. Silly, really.
> 
> DarkHOeK


 true it used to be easy to get from Japan.
I was able to buy Urushi from Japan, if you feel like dealing with it that is. Also obviously it can be used to lacquer wood work.
Only drawback is it can cause severe allergic reactions, it is similar to poison ivy, it did not affect me the few times I used it though.


----------



## ms4awd (May 30, 2011)

thanks for all the info... aside from cashew is there any other alternatives? like poly or anything easier to come by... i am overseas and since im opening a restaurant here in the philippines i brought all my knives and stones with me, i have access to a home in LA but will not be back there for a little while but i can still get stuff shipped to me by a relative if i ship it to my la address just hoping that more readily available alternatives exist... thanks


----------



## mainaman (May 30, 2011)

you can use any laquer really.
before I found a source fo cashew in US, I used wax free shellac.


----------

